# IPhone 4S Wartungsmodus (Zurücksetzten) Experte gesucht



## wtfteddy (7. Februar 2014)

*IPhone 4S Wartungsmodus (Zurücksetzten) Experte gesucht*

Hallo an alle ,
also kurz Geschichte und zwar liegt das IPhone 4S (ios 7 soweit ich es in erinnerung habe) schon eine Weile bei mir rum, und wartet darauf verkauft zu werden.
Wie es so ist wenn man sich ein neues Handy kauft Sim-Karte raus altes Handy in die Ecke geworfen natürlich nachdem Bilder,Kontakte usw. auf dem Pc gespeichert worden.
So nun ungefähr 8 Monate später will man es Verkaufen steckt es an und ja da sind wir am Anfang des Problemes wie geht der Entspeer-Code? Mehrmals versucht nicht geklappt.
So dann hab ich überlegt und mir ist eingefallen das man doch über die ICloud sein Handy zurücksetzen kann. Erstmal halbe Stunde gedauert bis man das alte Passwort gefunden hatte.
Nach kurzer Freude sagt mir ICloud das alle Geräte Offline sind. So hab ich ein bissl gegooglet und dann war bei Apple eine Beschreibung das es klappt wenn man in den Wartungsmodus geht.
Alles gemacht Itunes hatte das Iphone erkannt auf Wiederherstellen geklickt so jetzt fängt es an Frimeware wurde gedownloadet entpackt dann startet das Handy irgendwann neu, und bei Itunes steht "Warten auf IPhone".
Der Ladebalken auf dem Handy bewegt sich kein Stück und ich bekomme im normalen Wartungsmodus die Fehlermeldung (iPhone 4S konnte nicht wiederhergestellt werden, Fehler 4013).
Wenn ich das gleiche im DFU Modus mache kommt die selbe Fehlermeldung mit dem Code (3194).
Nun kann ich das Iphone nur noch im DFU Modus Starten und im Wartungsmodus.
Da ich jetzt seid 22:30 schon versuche das Problem zulösen habe ich Folgendes versucht was anderen Nutzer geholfen hatte:

Neues Benutzerkonto bei Windows erstellt und da versucht.
Alle USB Ports am Pc bis zu dennen an der Tastatur.
In %SystemRoot%\system32\drivers\etc\ die Host Datei einmal Komplett geleert, 74.208.10.249 gs.apple.com Eingefügt da die in der Hostdatei nicht vorhanden war auch wieder entfernt.(Natürlich nach jedem mal den PC Neugestartet wahrscheinlich wurde er öfters gestartet wie in den letzten 3 Wochen.
Verschiedene Programm wie r3dsn0w, ireb r7 und Tiny Umbrella gab es aber wie es ausschaut keine kompatiblen für das IPhone4S mit IOS 7.

Ich bitte euch um Hilfe ich bin echt am verzweifeln und bin schon am überlegen ob ich es einfach auseinanderbau und versuch aus den Überresten was sinnvolles zumachen wie z.b. aus dem Homebutten ein Hosenknopf und aus dem Display einer Hamsterfamilie in ihr Haus neue Scheiben spendiere...

Vielen Dank für jede Antwort und Rechtschreibfehler dürft ihr behalten 

Mfg wtfteddy


----------



## Laudian (7. Februar 2014)

*AW: IPhone 4S Wartungsmodus (Zurücksetzten) Experte gesucht*

1. Benutzt du die neueste iTunes Version ?

2. Der Fehler 4013 besagt, dass es einen Fehler mit der USB Verbindung gibt. Das kann alles mögliche sein, also ein kaputtes Kabel, kaputter USB Anschluss...
Es wird empfohlen alle anderen Geräte vom USB Anschluss zu trennen und auch einen anderen auszuprobieren.


			
				Apple schrieb:
			
		

> Check USB connections
> 
> If there’s an issue with the USB port, cable, dock, or hub, or if the device becomes disconnected during restore, try troubleshooting the USB connection, then troubleshooting your security software.
> 
> Common errors: 13, 14, 1600-1629, 1643-1650, 2000-2009, 4000, 4005, 4013, 4014, 4016, “invalid response”, and being prompted to restore again after a restore completes.



3. Der Fehler 3194 dagegen bezieht sich auf den Download der Firmware bzw. die Version der Firmware.


			
				Apple schrieb:
			
		

> "Common errors: 1004, 1013, 1638, 3014, 3194, or 3000-3999. These alerts refer to gs.apple.com, say "There was a problem downloading the software", or say the "device isn't eligible for the requested build"."



Mein Rat: Lad dir die aktuelle Firmware für das iPhone manuell runter, und zwar hier. Dann versetzt du dein iPhone in den DFU Modus, die Anleitung findest du hier.

Anschließend klickst du in iTunes nicht einfach auf Wiederherstellen, sondern hälst dabei die Alt-Taste gedrückt (es kann auch Shift gewesen sein, bin mir nicht sicher). Daraufhin öffnet sich ein Fenster, in dem du manuell die zu installierende Firmware auswählen kannst. Hier nimmst du die vorher runtergeladene.

Nachtrag: Beide Fehler können auch mit Antivirenprogrammen zusammenhängen. Möglicherweise hilft es die mal kurz auszuschalten.


----------



## wtfteddy (7. Februar 2014)

*AW: IPhone 4S Wartungsmodus (Zurücksetzten) Experte gesucht*

Itunes ist es die neuste Version ich versuche es mal


----------



## wtfteddy (7. Februar 2014)

*AW: IPhone 4S Wartungsmodus (Zurücksetzten) Experte gesucht*

Es ist Shift und dieses mal die Fehlermeldung mit 3194.


----------



## Laudian (7. Februar 2014)

*AW: IPhone 4S Wartungsmodus (Zurücksetzten) Experte gesucht*

Hmm, dann weiß ich auch nicht wirklich weiter. Du bist aber anscheinend nicht der einzige mit diesem Problem.
Benutzt du ein originales iPhone Kabel ? Hast du versucht den Antivirenscanner auszuschalten ?

Hier gibts ne Anleitung zu genau diesem Problem:
http://pc.de/hardware/anleitung-itunes-fehler-4295

Oder hier, die sieht mir vielversprechender aus:
http://www.igeeksblog.com/fix-itunes-error-3194/


----------



## wtfteddy (7. Februar 2014)

*AW: IPhone 4S Wartungsmodus (Zurücksetzten) Experte gesucht*

Hatte ich alles schon versucht.

Trotzdem Danke


----------



## e$cape (7. Februar 2014)

*AW: IPhone 4S Wartungsmodus (Zurücksetzten) Experte gesucht*

also was hilfreich ist bei dem fehler 3194 ist die hostdatei von windows zu verändern da der apple server nicht antwortet.
die host datei findest du im windows unter C:/windows/system32/driver/etc dort findest du die host datei diese ziehst du erst auf den desktop und bearbeitest diese mit dem editor und löscht die beiden einträge von Apple diese dürften z.B so aussehen. # GS.Apple.com und dann eine ip diese einträge komplett löschen und speichern danach die host datei wieder in den ordner ziehen nun kannst du das iphone in den DFU modus bringen (homebutton und powerbutton 10 sek gedrückt halten und dann powerbutton los lassen und homebutton gedrückt halten bis der pc das iphone erkennt) und nun kannst du es wiederherstellen hoffe ich konnte helfen fals noch fragen sind einfach fragen. Sollte alles nichts helfen helfe ich auch gerne via teamviewer ich repariere smartphones beruflich also nicht aufgeben.


----------



## wtfteddy (7. Februar 2014)

*AW: IPhone 4S Wartungsmodus (Zurücksetzten) Experte gesucht*

Danke erstmal für die Antwort aber wie Oben geschrieben 





> In %SystemRoot%\system32\drivers\etc\ die Host Datei einmal Komplett geleert, 74.208.10.249 gs.apple.com Eingefügt da die in der Hostdatei nicht vorhanden war auch wieder entfernt.(Natürlich nach jedem mal den PC Neugestartet wahrscheinlich wurde er öfters gestartet wie in den letzten 3 Wochen.


.
Habe ich alles schon versucht TV klingt nicht schlecht können wir heut Mittag mal versuchen  Schreib einfach ne PN wann du Zeit hast.


----------



## SpotlightXFX (9. Februar 2014)

3194 bedeutet TinyUmbrella war aufm PC. Also entweder .hosts Datei richtig bearbeiten oder einfach nen Laptop oder anderen PC nehmen wo noch kein iTunes draufwar etc. Und es da probieren


----------

